# Fotoshop by Adobé



## b_gossweiler (Jan 11, 2012)

This has nothing to do with LR, but I LOVE it  So I couldn't resist posting it here.
Fotoshop by Adobé

Beat


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jan 11, 2012)

LOL! Awesome (and true). 

Hal


----------



## Karayuschij (Jan 11, 2012)

Very Naicé!


----------



## Chris_M (Jan 11, 2012)

LOL

Hey, what about the mens version, don't they usually release these things for both?


----------



## Pete_S (Jan 11, 2012)

Hilarious!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Jan 11, 2012)

Brilliant, thanks Beat, that really put a smile on my face!!!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 11, 2012)

LOL!  Very good!


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jan 11, 2012)

Kiwigeoff said:


> Brilliant, thanks Beat, that really put a smile on my face!!!


If anything, this was worth it 

Beat


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jan 12, 2012)

:nod: ..................


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Jan 12, 2012)

Brilliant !


----------

